# Steam knob upgrade



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi I've seen a few classics with modified steam knobs and was wondering where I could get one, ideally in a chrom or chrome/black mix? I recently had my classic powder coated black and wanted to enhance that black/chrome effect by replacing the standard black knob. Grateful for any suggestions. Also does anybody have a spare rubber foot or know how I can get one as I've lost mine in the refurb process.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hi - just wondering if you made any progress on this - I'm looking to add a wooden steam knob to match my wooden handle mod, but interested in if you found an alternative?


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi I'm afraid not. I pulled a volume knob from an old HiFi which was chrome colored to see if it worked. It did but the fitting wasnt great so I've just reverted to the original knob for time being.


----------



## dannybless (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd like to know this also. My steam knob is slightly loose and I'd like to get it upgraded to something smarter


----------

